# Hedgehog related dreams



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

So as a disclaimer i have always had messed up very strange dreams and im not shy about sharing them. Most people think im a total nutbar because of them. That being said here is two of them that freaked me right out this past week:

First was wednesday night:

My mother, younger sister, aunt and cousin wanted a hedgie and we heard of this magical fully stocked land of hedies. So we piled into our car and drove to what felt like Chicago. When we got there it was like a stock yard out of a fast and furious movie, but instead of car parts and tools it was filled with over cramped pallet crates of spikey balls. These ball also littered the surrounding yard, these were the hedghogs but they weren't like normal, if you spooked them at all theyd puff and huff as normal hedgies do but they fire out needle point small spines like in thisw old school Donkey Kong video games when the puffer fish would explode. But the spines were sooo fine it felt like you rolled in fibre glass. It was horrible.

Next was last night: all i really rember was thinking about my hedghog Stellaa! Finding Dory and my large arrot fish Moaosis. They all kind of collaborated to make this messed up scenario where I had 4 hedgies and they kinda followed the plot line of Gremlins three were super mean evil and ugly amd picking on Stella! As punishment i made them swim in the fish tank. The really weird part is one hedgie started to "poop"in the tank and the doo yurned into like 4 huge blue parrot fish babies with spikes. 

Weird week needless to say. 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha I have hedgie dreams all the time! They're mostly nightmare-ish dreams, actually, that I've left their cages open and that my boy and girl got together and he got her pregnant!! I really, really don't want hedgie babies, especially because my boy's got what seems to be WHS in his genes so there's always this fear in the back of my head- although I don't think he could stand up long enough to get the job done at this point lol.

Occasionally I do dream that she's had the babies and I love them, but usually she eats them because, again, in real life I think she'd be a bad mom because she's friendly but really skittish to noises in her room.


----------

